# My IP Address gets banned daily - Please help!



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys. If this is my fault for not clearing out my cookies or just being generally retarded then I offer my apologies for posting this in the first place. I love this site, and for some reason I'm having my IP address banned every few hours which sucks. Seriously, about 50% to 70% of the time I'm unable to access this awesome site.

I've sent emails recently each time after I've been banned to admin here, but maybe it's just something that happens?

Please help - I'd live on this site if I could. Awesome place.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2008)

You get IP banned daily??!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, all the damn time. I don't know what the go is. Most times when I come here, it's a toss up whether or not I'm going to even get in. Any advice? Would a different browser or something that small make a difference?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, if you are actually getting banned than you would get a message from the mods when you log in.

Try clearing your cache and cookies, might help the issue.

If you were actually getting IP banned every day, they would just permanently ban you


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, for sure. Although I never post anything worth being banned for. When I log in up comes a message saying something like: "Your IP address had been banned by admin"

Cleared cookies and cache, we'll see if it keeps happening. Cheers, guy.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 18, 2008)

I get that too when I log into the site through the computer upstairs that other people use, but not my personal one. I've wondered why but it's never been a big deal to me, since I can just use this computer. My first thought would be that they had their own username and did something to get banned from the site, but they only play 6 strings so...

Maybe try using a different web browser?


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, in the meantime we could blame Drew.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah next time it happens I'll try a different browser


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 19, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Well, in the meantime we could blame Drew.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, pretty much 48 hours later and no probs! Seems to be that's what it was. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Luvuvibanez (Jul 20, 2008)

I still say we blame Drew.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 20, 2008)

Drew poisoned your cookies.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2008)

If you emailed the admin (that's me) I never got it.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Jul 20, 2008)

Chris said:


> If you emailed the admin (that's me) I never got it.



I've certainly got nothing to complain about now that I haven't been IP banned for some time. It gave me the option to send an email each time I got banned and I kept doing so, each time with no response so then I thought I'd better mention it in here. Thanks though. Even though everyone knows it, this place freakin rules I guess thats why I was anguished, not being able to access this awesome site.


----------



## Drew (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Matt Crooks (Jul 25, 2008)

Drew said:


>



I would blame Drew!


----------



## dysfctn (Aug 25, 2008)

My IP is banned at home at the moment. I'll try deleting cookies etc and/or a different browser and let you know tomorrow if it works


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2008)

Email your home IP address to cq7string at gmail dot com if it's still hosed and I'll look into it - the IP I have for you presently (obviously) isn't banned.


----------



## dysfctn (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Chris - I just cleared the cookies etc and now I'm on

Not sure if you can get my IP address from this post as I don't have a clue how to look it up

Looking forward to getting back onto the forum as I got out of playing for quite a while. I'll have to pull the Universe out from under the bed


----------



## noodles (Aug 28, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> I would blame Drew!



That's why I'm voting Republican!


----------



## El Caco (Sep 4, 2008)

I actually have this same problem on a regular basis, at first I thought it was the site going down until I started up instant email subscriptions and noticed the site was working for others but not working for me. Fortunately I have a dynamic IP so when it happens I just restart my modem and the problem is fixed. Maybe ss.org hates Australia 

OT Celiak's post reads a bit different now with some perspective.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 4, 2008)

That's twice today.


----------



## Chris (Sep 4, 2008)

If it happens again, please capture the IP you're using when you get banned and get it to me via email/AIM/one way or another. The only time I'd ever ban you was if there was a really good CST deal that I needed a day to get up the cash for.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually have no idea what causes it, just sometimes I get the ss.org server not responding page. This is the only site it happens with and simply restarting my modem is enough to fix it but that requires me to walk to other end of the house and I don't like effort. 

Like the image host problem I don't know if it's at your end or somewhere in between, my ISP has a built in filter that I can turn off as well as some type of proxy, cache set up to improve performance (and save themselves money), maybe the filter is causing the problems and turning it off would help


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2008)

Server not responding is either my end being down, or a connection problem between your ISP and mine - if your IP address is banned, you'll get a message that says as much.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 6, 2008)

Cheers, I didn't know that. So if restarting my modem fixes it then perhaps it's a problem with my ISP. I should give them a call next week, their tech support is brilliant and in the past they have fixed issues like this while I am on the phone to them.


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 18, 2008)

It seems to be my browser that has been causing my problems. When I started this thread I was using Opera's Speed Dial (single click and you're there) page, similar to favourites. As soon as I add this site to the speed dial page it starts with the unholy banning of IP's.  Which was strange at first because I had successfully been using SS.org in the same method for ages prior to that. Whatever the case may be, I know how to seemingly not encouter the problem.



s7eve said:


> Fortunately I have a dynamic IP so when it happens I just restart my modem and the problem is fixed. Maybe ss.org hates Australia



That dynamic IP sounds like a bit of a go'er dude. I'll have to check it out if it ever pulls that on me again.


----------

